# The Career Fallacy



## DivineBeing (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm sure some of you genuinely believe that chasing a high paying and high-status career is lucrative. Even though most of you deny it you might still subconsciously believe it.

As an Ivy League grad who has seen it all and is a wagie himself, t*ime to get you subhumans back to reality.

High Pay Fallacy*
Unless you work in FAANG or Hedge Funds, your hourly pay will be as bad as for any other job. The high salaries come from working LONGER HOURS (e.g. 90+ for IBD and around 70 for Top Management Consulting). Sometimes you actually earn less than your peers who have a cozy corporate job rotting for 30 hours and only working 5 hours a week at best.

*High-Status Fallacy*
Again, unless you are the cream of the crop at FAANG or Hedge Funds and fall within Top 5% of performers, no one cares about you. There are simply too many other high performers for you to be relevant.

The average normie or beckie won't know what McKinsey is and will think everyone who works in IT works at Google and give 0 shits about you. It's simply not impressive to work 80 hours a week and earn less than your peers on an hourly basis.

*Bright Future Ahead Fallacy*
Some think that you become a Law Firm or Goldman Sachs Partner earning 7-figure every year if you work hard enough. This is simply not true, since most people can't handle the high stress environments and high workloads and leave within 2 years.

Even if you don't leave and stay grinding, the chances of you getting promoted to equity positions are close to nill.

Most exit into other normal hour jobs and become subhumans and look 5 years older than their corporate peers that drop the pen at 5pm after actual 30 minutes of hard work per day.

*Becoming a Millionaire Fallacy*
If you do the math, even an Investment Banker will take over 10 years to become a liquid millionaire. Being employed is just not the way to go. From an efficiency perspective it doesn't make sense to be employed if you want to become rich. There are other ways to earn money with arbitrage value.

*Stress and Overworking + Aging*
What you do get is sleepless nights, hairloss and looking older. After 2 years at Goldman you will look like a subhuman, feel like one and no one even knows what Goldman Sachs is.

Your only friends will be a circle of irrelevant circlejerkers working in Private Equity that rent the VIP section at a high class bar to impress Beckies while 6'4 Corporate Chad fucks a stacy off Instagram DMs every day.


----------



## ScramFranklin (Jan 4, 2022)

This is why I’m staying in engineering and just gonna try to climb the corporate ladder. Instead of getting a full time mba and gunning for MBB consulting or IB


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jan 4, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> I'm sure some of you genuinely believe that chasing a high paying and high-status career is lucrative. Even though most of you deny it you might still subconsciously believe it.
> 
> As an Ivy League grad who has seen it all and is a wagie himself, t*ime to get you subhumans back to reality.
> 
> ...



Ppl started realizing all that, hence why many millenials refuse to work and just rot with vidya etc. You can find many articles on that topic.

Nobody believes this dog shit "get a good career, chase your dreams..." anymore. The only way to get a good position is if you know ppl on top of the pyramid.

"Working your way up" is a meme. Might happen here or there, but the chance is like 0.3%.


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 4, 2022)

skooLX-aM said:


> Ppl started realizing all that, hence why many millenials refuse to work. You can find many articles on that topic.
> 
> Nobody believes this dog shit "get a good career, chase your dreams..." any more. The only way to get a good position is if you know ppl on top of the pyramid.
> 
> "Working your way up" is a meme. Might happen here or there, but the chance is like 0.3%.


millenials arent even permitted to work in these positions

its for top 10% ivy league and still subhuman jfl


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jan 4, 2022)

Young People Are Leaving Their Jobs in Record Numbers—And Not Going Back


Nearly a quarter of Americans 20 to 34 are neither working nor looking for work, according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics.




time.com


----------



## Jeffrey Epstein (Jan 4, 2022)

Having a normal job a scam for boomers, and many zoomers got scammed too because their parents forced them to take the same path.


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 4, 2022)

skooLX-aM said:


> Young People Are Leaving Their Jobs in Record Numbers—And Not Going Back
> 
> 
> Nearly a quarter of Americans 20 to 34 are neither working nor looking for work, according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics.
> ...


yes but its usually for subhuman wagies

everyone still wants IBD or Managment Consulting


----------



## Jeffrey Epstein (Jan 4, 2022)

Take the pre industrial revolution pill and learn a profession then do it for a living. then pass it to your children.


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jan 4, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> yes but its usually for subhuman wagies
> 
> everyone still wants IBD or Managment Consulting


True. Its all a meme however. If youre not a butt buddy of the top 10% of these corp owners and managers etc. the only chance you might have to get into those positions is wageslavemaxx and burnoutmaxx yourself to get there. And by the time you manage to do it, you will look like a fkn zombie, its not worth at the end of the day

Chadlites and Chads can work 30 hours a week in some easy going job and will get 5000% more attention, respect and action with women than some nerdy ass scrawny average dude who works in Wallstreet and earns 150K+ a year.


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 4, 2022)

skooLX-aM said:


> True. Its all a meme however. If youre not a butt buddy of the top 10% of these corp owners and managers etc. the only chance you might have to get into those positions is wageslavemaxx and burnoutmaxx yourself to get there. And by the time you manage to do it, you will look like a fkn zombie, its not worth at the end.
> 
> Chadlites and Chads can work 30 hours a week in some easy going job and will get 5000% more attention, respect and action with women than some nerdy ass scrawny average dude who works in Wallstreet and earns 150K+ a year.


based and true

tbh nepotism isnt as strong of a tool as it used to be

nowadays its looks and social status that mog hard

i dont envy the 5'7 investment banker gook at all; its even subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jan 4, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> based and true
> 
> tbh nepotism isnt as strong of a tool as it used to be
> 
> ...


Absolutely. Im sure most ppl would rather be a construction worker Chadlite with good ageing genes and wageslave 45 hours / week but then get all the action with women, rather than some scrawny 5.7 investment banker simp who has to betabuxx for every millisecond of female attention.


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Jan 4, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> I'm sure some of you genuinely believe that chasing a high paying and high-status career is lucrative. Even though most of you deny it you might still subconsciously believe it.
> 
> As an Ivy League grad who has seen it all and is a wagie himself, t*ime to get you subhumans back to reality.
> 
> ...


Careers are a fallacy. *Normies fuck up their lives up from day one of working

Mistakes*
1) Car- 30-75k bmw/mercedes/tesla to "look high status" gives you ZERO hedge in dating market. Takes years to pay off and prevents you from investing in dividend stock that DRIP into and grow/compound. Your spiraling backwards, not upwards. *no one cares/won't get you laid.*
2) Spend $$$ of vacations that are sorta fun, but nothing great simply to flex on instagram. *no one cares/won't get you laid.*
3) Spend tons going out/clothes/crap. *no one cares/won't get you laid.*
3.5) Rent a WAY over priced high rise apartment to look cool. Once agian *no one cares/won't get you laid.*
4) Working for someone else, not starting side gig
5) LTR or normies directionless girlfriend. Who wants to rot, fuck, eat, and sleep. You will spend all day going nowhere.

Do instead:
1) You have to build equity and build a business that can be sold at a latter date.
2) Roll current career/business profits into Dividend Stocks paying high yields, Dripping that investment, and compounding.
3) Keep Personal Debt to a bare minimum. Drive a peice of shit car, and wear normal stuff, few vacations.
4) Live at house, cheap apt w/ Roomates
5) Work in sales/compensation so you can get rich quick.

Try to get rich by 30, so you can enjoy life from 30-40 on god mode, while even the biggest chads are balding wagecucks.


----------



## thereallegend (Jan 4, 2022)

Move this to "Moneymaking & Success"


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jan 4, 2022)

One Word: Real Estate

There are uneducated self made real estate developers driving around in my city with lamborghinis and ferraris


----------



## Prettyboy (Jan 4, 2022)

BMXrider213 said:


> Careers are a fallacy. *Normies fuck up their lives up from day one of working
> 
> Mistakes*
> 1) Car- 30-75k bmw/mercedes/tesla to "look high status" gives you ZERO hedge in dating market. Takes years to pay off and prevents you from investing in dividend stock that DRIP into and grow/compound. Your spiraling backwards, not upwards. *no one cares/won't get you laid.*
> ...


The problem with that thinking (FIRE) is that it disregards the finite nature of time. You only get to live once and by grinding, not going out and living frugally in your 20s you are missing out on life experience

Building up equity is ofc good but who really cares at 40. I would rather have a life worth living in my prime early 20s going on trips and making memories with other people than to sit in my Ferrari at 40 without collagen and energy


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Jan 4, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> The problem with that thinking (FIRE) is that it disregards the finite nature of time. You only get to live once and by grinding, not going out and living frugally in your 20s you are missing out on life experience
> 
> Building up equity is ofc good but who really cares at 40. I would rather have a life worth living in my prime early 20s going on trips and making memories eith other people than to sit in my Ferrari at 40 without collagen and energy


I understand this angle. But thats whats college is for.

Mid 20s are SHIT regardless if you spend money or not. 18-23 is fun, then wageslaving and responsibilities all pile onto you. Plus Smoking weed, alcohol, pussy, clubs, parties ALL lose their newness/fun.

Much much better to have alot of Cash/Cushion in your 20s and be rich towards your 30s.

95% of normies are dead ass broke and ageceled/normie rotted by 28.

Live an 20% Fun/ 80% Grind in your 20s. So you can fuck hot 25 yo olds and travel and work 25hr weeks in your 30s. VS being married to a 32 YO HAG roastie and wageslaving for the boss.

Normies Just Fun 40%/ ROT 60%.


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 4, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> The problem with that thinking (FIRE) is that it disregards the finite nature of time. You only get to live once and by grinding, not going out and living frugally in your 20s you are missing out on life experience
> 
> Building up equity is ofc good but who really cares at 40. I would rather have a life worth living in my prime early 20s going on trips and making memories with other people than to sit in my Ferrari at 40 without collagen and energy



Tbh i think best to do is FIRE lifestyle but spend every penny on plastic surgery

FIRE people usually cant have fun anyway because theyre ugly and cope its gonna get better. might as well ascend for 2-3 years and then have fun


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 4, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> One Word: Real Estate
> 
> There are uneducated self made real estate developers driving around in my city with lamborghinis and ferraris


Yes doing arbitrage-type jobs gives outsized returns

I earned $10k net dropshipping in a month i've never earned that much ever again working for someone.


----------



## ScramFranklin (Jan 4, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> Yes doing arbitrage-type jobs gives outsized returns
> 
> I earned $10k net dropshipping in a month i've never earned that much ever again working for someone.


10k in pure profit for you? How to get started doing that?


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 4, 2022)

ScramFranklin said:


> 10k in pure profit for you? How to get started doing that?


dunno just look for high margin items

i made an excel and tested out batches of items and looked at their margins and sellthrough rates


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 4, 2022)

ScramFranklin said:


> 10k in pure profit for you? How to get started doing that?


i also arbitrage invested into streetwear


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Jan 4, 2022)

ScramFranklin said:


> 10k in pure profit for you? How to get started doing that?





DivineBeing said:


> dunno just look for high margin items
> 
> i made an excel and tested out batches of items and looked at their margins and sellthrough rates


Tons of money to be made out there. There is NO compeition. More than pre-covid, but still not much.

Everyone takes their wagecuck check, turns on the TV, and fucks their normie girl friend and walks the dog in sweatpants.

If you actually grind like fe hours before work/after work you can easily pull in side income/hustle/money over a few years and get richs by 30-33 or so.


----------



## Xangsane (Jan 4, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> millenials arent even permitted to work in these positions
> 
> its for top 10% ivy league and still subhuman jfl


boomers only


----------



## Xangsane (Jan 4, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> I'm sure some of you genuinely believe that chasing a high paying and high-status career is lucrative. Even though most of you deny it you might still subconsciously believe it.
> 
> As an Ivy League grad who has seen it all and is a wagie himself, t*ime to get you subhumans back to reality.
> 
> ...


he went to the british version of ivy league (russell group) https://looksmax.org/threads/wannab...t-and-barely-htn-cant-take-it-anymore.440964/


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 4, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> he went to the british version of ivy league (russell group) https://looksmax.org/threads/wannab...t-and-barely-htn-cant-take-it-anymore.440964/


cope britain has no ivy equivalent

IITs in india are the only ivy league equivalent


----------



## Xangsane (Jan 4, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> cope britain has no ivy equivalent
> 
> IITs in india are the only ivy league equivalent


You have the Russell Group...


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 4, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> You have the Russell Group...


They're all shit lol

Ivy's are 5% acceptance rate Cambridge 20% 

Even Cambridge is dogshit subhuman compared to Ivy League


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 4, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> One Word: Real Estate
> 
> There are uneducated self made real estate developers driving around in my city with lamborghinis and ferraris


btw its 2 words

and a wall of text below 

dnrd btw


----------



## green (Jan 4, 2022)

BMXrider213 said:


> Tons of money to be made out there. There is NO compeition. More than pre-covid, but still not much.
> 
> Everyone takes their wagecuck check, turns on the TV, and fucks their normie girl friend and walks the dog in sweatpants.
> 
> If you actually grind like fe hours before work/after work you can easily pull in side income/hustle/money over a few years and get richs by 30-33 or so.


What side grind are you talking about for that few hours a day? Your own business, i.e., you work to sell some good or service or pay people to do that work for you?


----------



## Chinacurry (Jan 4, 2022)

You're absolutely correct


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 13, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> based and true
> 
> tbh nepotism isnt as strong of a tool as it used to be
> 
> ...


And the only type of social status that's worth it, is the one stemming from Looks 


Looks is literally absolutely everything nowadays


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 13, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> And the only type of social status that's worth it, is the one stemming from Looks
> 
> 
> Looks is literally absolutely everything nowadays


same im a 22yo entrepreneur and literally no one gives a shit neither irl nor online

but once i post my face i get attention



the next 4 years earnings will go into surgery for me


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 13, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> I'm sure some of you genuinely believe that chasing a high paying and high-status career is lucrative. Even though most of you deny it you might still subconsciously believe it.
> 
> As an Ivy League grad who has seen it all and is a wagie himself, t*ime to get you subhumans back to reality.
> 
> ...


As someone that studied, tax advisory.
The insane amount of hours one needs to make (in your prime years) for like 10 years straight. So to come on top in big law/accounting/legal/blablabla firms. Is brutals.
Even if one comes out on top, after 10 years of long hard stressfull working. Than one will be an ugly fat (balding?) guy; because not enough time free for looksmaxxxing.

It's better to have a more chill life. in prime.
So to persue other things besides work, when you are in your prime. And have energy, lust for all other things of life.


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 13, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> As someone that studied, tax advisory.
> The insane amount of hours one needs to make (in your prime years) for like 10 years straight. So to come on top in big law/accounting/legal/blablabla firms. Is brutals.
> Even if one comes out on top, after 10 years of long hard stressfull working. Than one will be an ugly fat (balding?) guy; because not enough time free for looksmaxxxing.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's not good.

Software is good

Entrepreneurship is good

Hedge Fund is good

everything else is subhuman


----------



## Dodld (Jan 16, 2022)

Legit. Thank you guys for this thread.


----------



## TeenAscender (Jan 16, 2022)

high quality thread my nigga


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 18, 2022)

Engineering, Medicine or Law if Chad


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Jan 18, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> I'm sure some of you genuinely believe that chasing a high paying and high-status career is lucrative. Even though most of you deny it you might still subconsciously believe it.
> 
> As an Ivy League grad who has seen it all and is a wagie himself, t*ime to get you subhumans back to reality.
> 
> ...


This is why I've become slightly more economically liberal recently. Because you don't know if you'll ever actually make it to millionaire status. The only thing you are guaranteed in life is the current moment.


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 21, 2022)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> This is why I've become slightly more economically liberal recently. Because you don't know if you'll ever actually make it to millionaire status. The only thing you are guaranteed in life is the current moment.


but ur 5'3 i'd just fix on becoming millionaire you don't have anything left in life otherwise


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Jan 21, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> but ur 5'3 i'd just fix on becoming millionaire you don't have anything left in life otherwise


Im not 5'3", im 5'4". And I don't care about money. That is your own belief being projected onto me.


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 21, 2022)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> Im not 5'3", im 5'4". And I don't care about money. That is your own belief being projected onto me.


i mean what pleasure do you have at 5'4? am i not right?

i'm not 5'4 so i don't know but at 5'10 it's already over for me


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Jan 21, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> i mean what pleasure do you have at 5'4? am i not right?


It doesn't matter if I was 5'4" 4'2" or 2'1". What you said is a lie.


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 21, 2022)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> It doesn't matter if I was 5'4" 4'2" or 2'1". What you said is a lie.


what lie?


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Jan 21, 2022)

I don't think the average Becky thinks everyone in IT works at Google. They can clearly see the company names listed in Hinge/Bumble, and a FANG name would stick out as high status, as it should. 2-5 years into FANG the typical expectation is 500+ and the ability to work remotely, with 6 hr/day workdays at most. A 99th percentile income and bottom 20% workload with the ability to travel throughout the year and not show up at an office, would substantially boost a guy's smv imo.

I know MS doesn't matter as much as it used to, but at the level I just described, I'm pretty sure it does. Why wouldn't a girl prefer that kinda lifestyle on an HTN or even MTN lets say over a chad who's under financial and work-life balance pressure? Though I agree a guy should spend most money on PS.


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Jan 21, 2022)

ScramFranklin said:


> This is why I’m staying in engineering and just gonna try to climb the corporate ladder. Instead of getting a full time mba and gunning for MBB consulting or IB


 are you white and slightly above normie + height+merits(sports, team, curric), connections. All i will say is gl you need all of that, accoridng to a study made on CEO's here in Sweden most of them had that in common. But you will def get a good upper middle class life


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Jan 21, 2022)

Jeffrey Epstein said:


> Take the pre industrial revolution pill and learn a profession then do it for a living. then pass it to your children.


btw for trades you also need connections, you never hear about majority of ppl that quit apprentice or just can't even find one. Why do you think "white" tradies about "immigrants taking our damn jobs" in blue collar areas started


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Jan 21, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> One Word: Real Estate
> 
> There are uneducated self made real estate developers driving around in my city with lamborghinis and ferraris


i can bet my subhuman organs that even these guys had connections to begin with.


----------



## TeenAscender (Jan 21, 2022)

how would you go about convincing traditional career-minded parents to fund looksmaxxing efforts if possible


----------

